# Header install



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I installed my JBA short headers two weeks ago and overall I'm pleased with the results but the engine seems to have gotten louder....duh...not the exhaust but the *mechanical engine noise*...valvetrain. 

It seems like the headers have perhaps unmasked some valvetrain noise. 
Has anyone else experienced this?

Especially on the drivers side of the car, from certain angles it almost sounds like *lifter noise*. I normally drive with the radio off and the windows down to hear the engine and that's how I've noticed the change. 

:confused


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

You plan on FI since you re-installed exhaust manifolds? And does the engine sound like a sewing machine?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

my engine pretty much sounds the same to me since i installed my shorties.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

danieloneil01 said:


> You plan on FI since you re-installed exhaust manifolds? And does the engine sound like a sewing machine?


I'm not planning on FI but yes it does sound like a sewing machine.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Just a few suggestions... make sure that you dont have an exhaust leak retorque your bolts or at least inspect them to make sure they are not loose. And did you use the stock wires? Because two of them will touch the headers on the second cylinder back on both sides; make sure they are not melted and you are not hearing fire jump. Exhaust leaks and fire jumping could be mistaken for lifter/valvetrain noise. Other than that i dont know. I know its annoying but i wouldnt really worry about it unless it gets pretty loud. Just drive it and be happy. These engines are put together pretty sloppy from the factory for some reason which should give you a nice warm feeling inside. Mine has pretty audible piston slap until the engine heats up which is pretty common but not normal. Im gonna drive it until it wont go anymore and then build it.


----------

